# Tiny starts acupuncture tomorrow



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had Tiny at the vet a week ago because she has been panting a lot lately. Chest xrays are clear, and her heart and lungs sound great, so we are left with just a couple of diagnoses.
One would be the onset of some laryngeal paralysis, which wouldn't be surprising considering her age (15 years, 7 months). I lean toward that one, as she seems to choke on her food a bit these days, and I've been soaking it in water to help, which does help.
The other would be more pain. She has a lot of arthritis, even though she still gets up real well and moves around quite freely, the xrays do show a lot of arthritis. She is on a small dose of rimadyl every day, but when I increase it to a full dose, her liver enzymes drift upward. 
So we are going to start a 4 week course of acupuncture and see if that helps her. It did wonders for HRH Toby.
Here's hoping!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barbara*

Barbara

Hope acupuncture helps Tiny!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We've always done acupuncture. It's done wonders. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Please keep us posted on how it goes for Tiny, give her a belly rub from me...........Dawn


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts that Tiny will see a benefit from the acupuncture treatments. I'm a firm believer in its benefits and wish Toby's vet could give me some needles at the same time! as it's helped both my husband and me and all of our dogs at some point in their lives.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Seems like I just wished her a happy 15th birthday, where did these extra 7 months come from?

Wishing Tiny the best of course. Hope the acupuncture does it's thing to help her and ease your worry.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Crossing my fingers the acupuncture has a good effect on her. 15.7 years - what a blessing. 

Stupid question - how do you keep your dog still during the treatment? I've had acupuncture myself, so I know the deep pain you get if you move the targetted muscles while the needles are in.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

When you did the acupuncture with Toby, did you ask the practitioner about teaching you the Tui Na (pronounced Twee-Nah) massage? There are different ones depending on the dog. It stimulates the the same point the needles do and can extend time between visits. As my vet taught me I had no idea how much pressure to use so held out my forearm so I could feel it. Hard to tell just looking.

She is in great care having you as a furmom


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope acupuncture helps the lovely tiny feel better!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts that the acupunture works and Tiny feels better quickly- it did for my Rowdy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How you keep them still during the treatment is not a stupid question at all....depends on the dog....
HRH Toby was perfectly content to just lie there and be petted and stroked, it felt it was his due anyway.
Tiny needs to be bribed with treats. LOTS of treats. I'll be giving her a metronidazole tonight with dinner just to be on the safe side!
She was very good, which surprised me. Now we'll see tomorrow if it helped. I recall it always took Toby a couple of days to show any improvement.
Steve, I will ask about that. Going longer times between treatments would be a VERY good thing!
For now, she is scheduled for 4 treatments on 4 consecutive Tuesdays, at which time we will evaluate how much it's helping and where we go from there.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny needs to be bribed with treats. LOTS of treats.


 Little teeny spoiled Tiny.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch: I hope she is prancing around real soon.

Give her some hugs and kisses from me please!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great pic of Tiny girl


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> How you keep them still during the treatment is not a stupid question at all....depends on the dog....
> HRH Toby was perfectly content to just lie there and be petted and stroked, it *felt it was his due anyway*.


This made me laugh out loud.. I wish I had known dear Toby. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny needs to be bribed with treats. LOTS of treats. I'll be giving her a metronidazole tonight with dinner just to be on the safe side!
> She was very good, which surprised me. Now we'll see tomorrow if it helped. .


I hope it works! I was wondering as Tesia is on a painkiller for arthritis (which works wonders). But the vet has mentioned acupuncture and massage therapy, and as brilliant as Tee is (she had minor surgery under local anesthetic six weeks ago because the vet said she was SO calm) I just wonder if she could lie so very still for 20 minutes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, here's the first report....
Only one treatment and already a HUGE difference!!!! She is downright obnoxious today she is feeling so good!! Walking better, and obviously has gotten relief from some of the pain.
Can't wait for next week's treatment!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news!!!!

Barb have you used laser therapy too? If so, does one work better than the other? I am petrified to put Clyde back on NSAIDS, my vet offers laser.

Give Tiny a hug from me!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You go Tiny girl! Glad to hear the news 

Goldenmom, please give it a try sometime for Clyde, it does work.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news, Barb! I'm just seeing your post. I'm so happy to hear the great report on Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My vet offers both, but he says that the laser therapy is better for soft tissue injuries and ailments, whereas the acupuncture is better for arthritis. He did explain the science of why, although I wouldn't begin to try to pass that on as I wasn't real clear on it.



GoldenMum said:


> Wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Barb have you used laser therapy too? If so, does one work better than the other? I am petrified to put Clyde back on NSAIDS, my vet offers laser.
> 
> Give Tiny a hug from me!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Fantastic Barb!! I've seen similar results myself with all my dogs, almost immediately. Go Tiny!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> My vet offers both, but he says that the laser therapy is better for soft tissue injuries and ailments, whereas the acupuncture is better for arthritis. He did explain the science of why, although I wouldn't begin to try to pass that on as I wasn't real clear on it.


I *think* it has to do with what the laser does - it helps generate cell activity and, therefore, hastens healing. I had it on my wrists when I was recovering from the breaks, to help the muscles and tendons recover. But it doesn't regenerate cartilage or anything. Again, this is from memory and I could be wrong! My vet has also started laser therapy - but has suggested it for Tesia only for joint stiffness and such - not the arthritis.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, that sounds about right.
He also said that they are seeing phenomenal results with it post ACL-surgery.


----------

